# Show Dates for FAF members



## Lyxen (May 10, 2012)

Hi this thread is for posting show dates with your band and or performances!!
One rule. There must be at least one FAF member in the band you are posting as or for.


Chicago, IL


----------



## Lyxen (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Smelge (May 13, 2012)

You spelled "Laughing" wrong.


----------



## Fenrari (May 13, 2012)

What makes your talents as a musician stand out from the rest of the crowd? What's your selling point?


----------



## Lyxen (May 13, 2012)

uhhhhhhhh rock n roll


----------



## Smelge (May 13, 2012)

What exactly makes it "American" rock and roll? The genre isn't exactly American specific, unless your instruments are covered in the stars and stripes, you've got a Bald Eagle mounted on your drums and you're all packing hamburgers down your throats while simultaneously playing and shitting yourself to death in a Las Vegas toilet.


----------



## Lyxen (May 13, 2012)

Right, so I know now your a racist. That's why our target audience is uber fat rock n' roll Mcdonalds Furs. And what makes us stand out from the rest of the crowd is that we openly suck


----------



## Smelge (May 13, 2012)

Lyxen said:


> What makes us stand out from the rest of the crowd is that we openly suck



Thats not a selling point.


----------



## Lyxen (May 13, 2012)

oh oppps bro I had no idea. like i mean you've been in the industry for soooo long now right? you must know what your talking about, so please,,, critique


----------



## Smelge (May 13, 2012)

Last I checked, being rubbish is not a good thing in any industry.


----------



## Lyxen (May 13, 2012)

Go check again


----------



## NotJonGreco (May 13, 2012)

The Ska band I play with is playing Fur Fright in October. There's a bunch more shows before that with my other bands but none of you guys are gonna go, so, yeah. See us play at Fur Fright.


----------



## Smelge (May 13, 2012)

Lyxen said:


> Go check again



There is no industry in the world where being bad is considered good.

"Yes, we can build your 110 floor skyscraper. We suck at construction and will probably forget to use half the rivets, but it's only $50 to put it up"


----------



## Lyxen (May 13, 2012)

NotJonGreco said:


> The Ska band I play with is playing Fur Fright in October. There's a bunch more shows before that with my other bands but none of you guys are gonna go, so, yeah. See us play at Fur Fright.



Nice


----------



## NotJonGreco (May 13, 2012)

Smelge said:


> "Yes, we can build your 110 floor skyscraper. We suck at construction and will probably forget to use half the rivets, but it's only $50 to put it up"



Where can I find this construction company? Worth the risk.


----------

